# need help with the civil law system in UAE



## Rustam (Dec 23, 2010)

interested in the following question: Is there somewhere in the general access the text of Code of Civil Procedure UAE? thanks in advance. if this is possible, then send the file to my email. thank you very much


----------



## glodny_krolik (Dec 31, 2008)

Rustam said:


> interested in the following question: Is there somewhere in the general access the text of Code of Civil Procedure UAE? thanks in advance. if this is possible, then send the file to my email. thank you very much


Visit UAE laws you will get lots of info.


----------

